# Non-MAC Brands, Supplies and Stores: Questions & Where to Find Them in European Areas



## MAC_Whore (Jun 24, 2008)

This is the thread to discuss all non-MAC related questions about makeup supplies and stores within your area.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2008)

If you ever come to Germany you can buy drugstore brands at dm drogeriemarkt and high-end makeup at Douglas.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 24, 2008)

*****


----------



## pinknatpink (Aug 18, 2008)

*NYX cosmetics in the UK*

I was in Chatham Kent today and I went to the dockside factory outlet, and they have a discount cosmetics shop there called All Wellan Good. This shop stocks a reasonable amount of NYX cosmetics ie: eyeshadow trios, lipgloss, blushes, nail varnish, eye and lip pencils, makeup brushes etc.

I just wanted to say hi to everyone as im new to this forum.

heres the link:

Dockside Factory Outlet


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: NYX cosmetics in the UK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinknatpink* 

 
_I was in Chatham Kent today and I went to the dockside factory outlet, and they have a discount cosmetics shop there called All Wellan Good. This shop stocks a reasonable amount of NYX cosmetics ie: eyeshadow trios, lipgloss, blushes, nail varnish, eye and lip pencils, makeup brushes etc.

I just wanted to say hi to everyone as im new to this forum.

heres the link:

Dockside Factory Outlet_

 
hello!

ooooooh! i live near chatham, well.. ish. I've never been to dockside before, my friend said that store is full of rubbish brands but obviously not! what else do they sell?


----------



## pinknatpink (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: NYX cosmetics in the UK*

They pretty much sell stuff you can get in boots or superdrug like max factor, revlon etc just at a discounted price.  I just mentioned it because of the NYX stuff really as ive never seen it for sale anywhere else in the UK.  Its not a bad price either (eyeshadow trios are £4.79) which was another thing that surprised me.


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: NYX cosmetics in the UK*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinknatpink* 

 
_They pretty much sell stuff you can get in boots or superdrug like max factor, revlon etc just at a discounted price.  I just mentioned it because of the NYX stuff really as ive never seen it for sale anywhere else in the UK.  Its not a bad price either (eyeshadow trios are £4.79) which was another thing that surprised me._

 
oooh thats pretty good! yeah i've never seen NYX either! whereabouts in kent are you from? i live near ashford


----------



## pinknatpink (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: NYX cosmetics in the UK*

I live in Margate in thanet, its not very good here for shopping, westwood cross is right by me but its useless for makeup shopping its only got a boots and debenhams.  I usually go into canterbury for my mac stuff but sometimes go to bluewater (i prefer the counter in house of fraser to fenwicks in canterbury)  Ashford has got a new shopping centre, i havent been there yet, have you been? if so whats it like?


----------



## _Ella_ (Aug 28, 2008)

In the Netherlands you can buy drugstorebrands at DA, Kruidvat, Trekpleister, Etos and other drugstores.

High end makeup at Douglas (some even with MAC counters!) Ici Paris and we got Sephora


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Aug 28, 2008)

Where i can buy Urban Decay Primer Potion in Italy?
The brand isn't available at Sephora for my country, i prefer don't buy any cosmetical supplies on ebay, i'm looking for a good e-shop or similar. Somebody bought cosmetics from Asos?


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

*UK Girls - Where do you Buy Urban Decay?*

I have looked on the boots website but they only have a small selection of eyeshadow colours.

I there anywhere else I can buy them from??


----------



## Claire84 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: UK Girls - Where do you Buy Urban Decay?*

Hey!  If you've to buy online, try Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty .  They have the whole collection.


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: UK Girls - Where do you Buy Urban Decay?*

I'm nowhere near a Boots which stocks UD, so I usually buy from HQHair.com
Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty

There used to be a UD counter in my local Debenhams but it disappeared. Perhaps it's still stocked in other Debenhams stores?

Oops - Claire84 can type faster than me!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: UK Girls - Where do you Buy Urban Decay?*

oooh thanks guys i'll check out HQHair


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: UK Girls - Where do you Buy Urban Decay?*

Debenhams is where I get mine but that's on Oxford St so they may carry more lines.  HQ Hair is probably the best place to get it from


----------



## Luceuk (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: UK Girls - Where do you Buy Urban Decay?*

I use HQ Hair too.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: UK Girls - Where do you Buy Urban Decay?*

i just go to Boots, i like to look at everything and swatch them
but they dont sell it in my Boots.. so i usually have to go to the big one in Newcastle or Middlesbrough


----------



## JoeyEmma (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been looking for Giorgio Armani in Manchester. They've finally got one in Selfridge's Trafford Centre, so I'm gonna go and try out their foundations.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 18, 2008)

Here in Prague, you can get those drugstore brands at stores like DM, Rossmann and Schlecker. 

High-end brands are always available at Sephora (the store at Novy Smichov and Paladium shopping malls are the only Sephora in Prague that carries Smashbox - they're extremely expensive here). The one at Paladium has Too Faced. Douglas (the main one in the city center at Wenceslas Square) sells Armani, Bobbi Brown and lots more. 

That's all I can think about at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shop at Sephora most of the time.


----------



## makeupmadb (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi UK girls! I thought I'd let you know of a discovery I made the other day. I was at an outlet shopping centre and went in the Designer Room.
And to my shock I saw a whole NYX makeup stand, I couldn't believe it as I've never seen it in the UK before. They also sold brushes on the counter.

I've had a look online and the Designer Room seems to be at most McArthurGlen group outlet centres.

The trios were £4.60, some eyeshadow brushes were around £2.50 as well as the jumbo eye/lip pencils.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lunamaris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi!
1. Does anybody know where I can get O.P.I nail polish in Vienna/Austria? I wish we had more brands here..

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. Just wanted to share, that at the Parndorf Outlet near Vienna they have older MAC Collections, Bobbi Brown, etc.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Hi UK girls! I thought I'd let you know of a discovery I made the other day. I was at an outlet shopping centre and went in the Designer Room.
And to my shock I saw a whole NYX makeup stand, I couldn't believe it as I've never seen it in the UK before. They also sold brushes on the counter.

I've had a look online and the Designer Room seems to be at most McArthurGlen group outlet centres.

The trios were £4.60, some eyeshadow brushes were around £2.50 as well as the jumbo eye/lip pencils.

Hope this helps!_

 
Which outlet centre where you at?


----------



## makeupmadb (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_Which outlet centre where you at?_

 
It was one in Wales called Ebbw Vale festival park. It was not a very good outlet centre as it hasn't many shops, but I thought I'd visit as it had been advertised. NYX was great to see! But they have the store Designer Room at many outlet centres including Ashford in London but I haven't been able to look there.


----------



## toparistonight (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know if this should go here or in the NARS forum, but I wanted to tell the girls in the UK my news, haha. Went into Reading (Berkshire) today and in the John Lewis there they had a NARS stand! I used to always have to go into London to get my NARS fix or get it from the website, but this makes me so so happy. I'm hoping they'll start putting more counters into John Lewis'. (Plus, if you're like me and work for the JL Partnership - discount!) 
Just thought I'd let you know since I'm psyched about this, lol.


----------



## makeupmadb (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toparistonight* 

 
_I don't know if this should go here or in the NARS forum, but I wanted to tell the girls in the UK my news, haha. Went into Reading (Berkshire) today and in the John Lewis there they had a NARS stand! I used to always have to go into London to get my NARS fix or get it from the website, but this makes me so so happy. I'm hoping they'll start putting more counters into John Lewis'. (Plus, if you're like me and work for the JL Partnership - discount!) 
Just thought I'd let you know since I'm psyched about this, lol._

 
Wow thankyou so much for letting me know! I go to Reading a bit as it's my home town lol. Yay!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They have a Space NK at Marlow too in case you didn't know?


----------



## trollydolly (Nov 25, 2008)

debenhams at lakeside sells urban decay


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_Ella_* 

 
_In the Netherlands you can buy drugstorebrands at DA, Kruidvat, Trekpleister, Etos and other drugstores.

High end makeup at Douglas (some even with MAC counters!) Ici Paris and we got Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you know where you have Sephora ??


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi lovelies

I was bored and was looking into LUSH poducts , but since they are extremely expensive I never got anything in Germany a massage bar is like 12 Euros whereas in the UK its like 6 Pounds ....so I just wanted to let you know that you can order LUSH also from the UK site and save a bit of money shipping is around 6 -7 Euros so definately check it out if you are a LUSH fan !

Ps it just get´s me really mad that in Germany everything seems to be almost 1/3 or even double the price.


----------



## Portia73 (Apr 24, 2009)

*MUFE HD ALL shades in the UK*

Hello All.

I have been looking for MakeupForever HD foundation for yonks and yonks. I did find a shop in Shepherds Bush called P.A.M but they only stocked a few shades. (they now also do the new shades too but more pricey) I found a new stockist who do all the american shades. So Ive ordered a few foundations and Ive ordered the elusive #92, #75 (hot pink) eyeshadow as well which they had in stock. I ordered #72 which is a vibrant turqoise and #99 which is a bright red.

The shop is called Guru Makeup Emporium. They don't have a fancy website just a price list as such and you ring in with the orders. Of and its cheaper than the P.A.M shop. Hope it all goes well. 

the link is....   

Professional TV, Film & Editorial Makeup Supplies London


So lets see what its all about. I should get my delivery within a day or 2. I shall update more with some pics then

Cheerio!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S have I jumped on the UK all shades bandwagon a bit late?


----------



## nazia (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: MUFE HD ALL shades in the UK*

Thanks very much for this!


----------



## user79 (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone know a European online retailer for makeup traincases for freelancing? Something like Yazmo.com but this is a US site and shipping a large traincase is too pricey. Am looking for a European traincase retailer, I have looked everywhere here in Switzerland and even called some makeup schools and they did not help me further!! So frustrating.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Apr 28, 2009)

*****


----------



## Marjolaine (May 2, 2009)

Hi, are there any Austrian girls here? I'll be in Innsbruck in June and July and I desperately need to find MAC store there or I go crazy  I checked and there seems like no store in Innsbruck, where do you guys advice me to go for the closest MAC store? It can be a corner, AVM, or I don't know where it is sold in Austria? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## anita22 (Aug 18, 2009)

For anyone trying to score some Cargo in the UK, this is a list of all the Sainsbury's stores that stock Cargo:

Bagshot Road
Brookwood
Burpham
Calcot
Cheadle
Cobham
Cromwell Road
Dulwich
Godalming
Hayes
Haywards Heath
Hazel Grove
London Colney
Macclesfield
Salford
Sevenoaks
Stanway
Sydenham
Warrington
Watchmoor Park
Water Lane
West Hove

There is a store locator on Sainsbury.co.uk if you need to look up addresses.


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 21, 2009)

Hmm just found this website for NYX in the UK, there are a chain of salons based in Oxford, it doesn't say they will let you buy over the phone but i bet if you were desperate and you knew exactly what you wanted they would send it to you ... could be worth a shot?

Our Product Range - Segais Hair Design


----------



## anita22 (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Puddleduck* 

 
_Hmm just found this website for NYX in the UK, there are a chain of salons based in Oxford, it doesn't say they will let you buy over the phone but i bet if you were desperate and you knew exactly what you wanted they would send it to you ... could be worth a shot?

Our Product Range - Segais Hair Design_

 
Thanks for this!! I'm actually in Oxford myself so I'll have to check this out... they're actually located sort of in the outskirts but I may drive out and have a look when I have the chance. Will report back if I do!


----------



## Portia73 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thye no longer do Cargo in Sainsburys, I visited the Cheadle one in Manchester, as i knew when i visited in the summer they deffo had some but i was in far too much of a rush to stop and look ( i reaally wanted to)
so i went there yesterday and nothing!! zilch! now when does a girl go?


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Portia73* 

 
_Thye no longer do Cargo in Sainsburys, I visited the Cheadle one in Manchester, as i knew when i visited in the summer they deffo had some but i was in far too much of a rush to stop and look ( i reaally wanted to)
so i went there yesterday and nothing!! zilch! now when does a girl go?_

 
They sell Cargo on the Boots website and I've also seen stands in the larger Boots stores. I hope this helps.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 23, 2010)

^ Indeed, it's in some Boots stores and is also online, though a very limited range unfortunately.


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 23, 2010)

anyone know where i can find laura mercier online in europe?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 31, 2010)

Can I get Too faced somewhere in the UK? Prefarebly in a store, not online?


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Can I get Too faced somewhere in the UK? Prefarebly in a store, not online?_

 

They sell it in Boots, but I think only the larger stores stock it?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_They sell it in Boots, but I think only the larger stores stock it?_

 

Thanks a bunch! I'll have a look when I'm in London next month.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 15, 2010)

*INGLOT* store opened in Serbia, Belgrade


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anneri* 

 
_Can I get Too faced somewhere in the UK? Prefarebly in a store, not online?_

 
I know that Debenhams in the Bull Ring in Birmingham sell Too Faced.. it's tiny stand though. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_anyone know where i can find laura mercier online in europe?_

 
Laura Mercier can be brought at Space NK.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 30, 2010)

Calling all the ladies in Vienna 

  	I'll be there this weekend and would love to shop for some cosmetics brands we can't get in Prague. Where can I find MUFE there? Is Urban Decay available in Vienna too? Thanks


----------



## livymect (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can get Inglot in the UK that isn't in London?


----------



## lolcats (Dec 19, 2010)

livymect said:


> Does anyone know where you can get Inglot in the UK that isn't in London?



 	 There is only one store in the UK and it's in London I'm afraid. Sometimes they will let you do a phone order, but that is if you are ordering a lot.


----------

